# SPYPOINT Link Micro Cellular



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big Frank 25 said:


> My son is having issues with his setup. I found a firmware upgrade for the Micro he will install on the sd card tomorrow. hope that fixes it.


If that doesn't do it, reach out to spypoint. My experience with their customer service has been good.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

My next target. Looks like a buck.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

More pricing options. Not sure how they work


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone having issues with their micro not sending all pictures? The sd card has 130 pics but it has only transmitted 71 photos to my phone???? Firmware is updated.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

My SPYPOINT experience was terrible....wish I just woulda taken it back when the first one broke (white out pics), but I gave it a chance and sent it in... took them 5 weeks to send it back.
Since then their customer service is much better, slightly above average, but not non existent anymore. At first I would spend 45 minutes waiting on a nice gentleman named “Steve” that barely spoke English let alone understand it.
But with the cellular camera there are many things that can go wrong.
Physical problems.......yup
Battery/solar problems......yup
App problems.....nope
Firmware.....yup
And I didn’t mention reception.....you need at least a solid half signal or it won’t send, and burn all its batteries trying to send...so for those of you putting it in the middle of nowhere, take note
Then the last problem I had the camera had a “blip” and the fine gentleman on the phone told me I had to drive the 35 miles to my spot to to a hard reset.. and that it may “happen again the next day, or never again at all”
I have to update the firmware again and might try setting it in the yard for a month, but sure won’t be paying until it actually runs flawlessly for a month. Which it hasn’t since I got it in August of 2017..


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

FSUhunter said:


> Anyone having issues with their micro not sending all pictures? The sd card has 130 pics but it has only transmitted 71 photos to my phone???? Firmware is updated.


Yes - Frequently have this problem with my Spypoint EVO .. I can walk in front of it 4-5 times, and will get 1 or 2 pics. Sometimes the others arrive hours or days later.. or not at all.

They are usually on the card though - Good thing it is only a 3 1/2 hrs drive to check the card..


----------



## canam400 (Sep 9, 2014)

Not sure which model you have but I was thinking of getting the AT&T micro from trailcam pro but they showed it as “not available” . I sent an email asking when they would get more in stock. The response was they are not sure. 

TRailcampro said the AT&T models were having issues so trailcampro stopped selling them, but the Verizon model seemed to be working fine so they are still selling that one. 

I am going to wait a bit yet to get one.


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

Regardless the camera - I will say the Trailcam Pro is awesome to work with. True professionals that stand behind their 2 year guarantee. I will definitely buy my next camera through them (if they carry what I need.)

My (1st and only) Spypoint was purchased through TCPro in August 2017... Had contact with TCPro multiple times and they were great to work with. After lots of trouble with the camera, they contacted me the very next day after I left a bad review for that camera on the TCPro site.... they just to make sure they tried to help me as much as possible before 'publishing' the review (this was my only complaint, as I think they never published it on the site). However they were basically doing Spypoint's customer relations job and partially covering for them.

Fast forward to Nov 2018 when Spypoints Verizon cellular connection failed for 1 week.. days after I left camp for the season. Did not go get the camera until March, then tried on and off for a month to get Spyoint' SW patch to working..without success.

My last ditch effort was to call TC Pro on the 2 year warranty in April 2019 (20 months after purchase). I was expecting excuses, stalling, prorated fees or even "do you have the original packaging". Instead the Trailcam Pro team replaced my camera with a brand new, in the box unit, no questions asked. 

I had left the mount and strap on a tree at camp - They said don't sweat it. I paid $12 to return the unit and they paid the shipping to send it back to me. (I still have Spypoint issues, but at least this unit had the updated S/W to connect to Verizon)

To make a long story short.. That is true customer service by TrailCam Pro, and they have earned my business for the future - I highly recommend to consider them when you make your next purchase.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I will throw another recommendation for trail cam pro and their customer service. 

I bought a browning camera, had problems with it out of the box. Struggled with it for a bit before calling trail cam pro. I had a very knowledgeable guy on the phone immediately and he walked me through several options for troubleshooting. None of it worked and he told me that he was already working on sending a brand new camera out to me. Said that when it arrived just throw the old one in the box and send it back because he wanted to tear it apart and try to figure out why it wasn’t working. New camera arrived very quickly. If I recall, two days later. Two big thumbs up for trail cam pro from me.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

jr28schalm said:


> Funny how that works. I've bought all and only buy moultrie now


They must be pretty good, every Moultrie I ever bought got stolen pdq.


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone have advise for the USA camera vs the Verizon camera from SPYPOINT?


----------



## FSUhunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Which camera service gets the best connection in Michigan? Nation wide or Verizon???


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

FSUhunter said:


> Anyone having issues with their micro not sending all pictures? The sd card has 130 pics but it has only transmitted 71 photos to my phone???? Firmware is updated.


Just got mine set up today, hours ago, still waiting for a pic to register. I’ve walked in front of it a hundred times still nothing. Good signal too. Little frustrated not gonna lie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

TheLionsFan said:


> Just got mine set up today, hours ago, still waiting for a pic to register. I’ve walked in front of it a hundred times still nothing. Good signal too. Little frustrated not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go to settings in the App.

Under the cellular setup header, check to see what time is set for retrieval. You'll get your pics at that time. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Go to settings in the App.
> 
> Under the cellular setup header, check to see what time is set for retrieval. You'll get your pics at that time.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I have the settings set for transfer for every trigger. I did this just to test it. Still no pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

TheLionsFan said:


> I have the settings set for transfer for every trigger. I did this just to test it. Still no pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got mine yesterday as well but didn’t get a chance to set it up and test it. I’m hoping to do that tonight...but now I’m certainly concerned already due to hearing your problems. Hopefully you can get it figured out somehow.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Big CC said:


> I just got mine yesterday as well but didn’t get a chance to set it up and test it. I’m hoping to do that tonight...but now I’m certainly concerned already due to hearing your problems. Hopefully you can get it figured out somehow.


I’m gonna contact Spypoint when they open and find out what’s going on. The ONLY thing I can think of is I haven’t bought a Micro SD card yet so that obviously isn’t installed in it, but I would imagine that should only affect the external memory and not the function of taking and sending pictures?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Contacted Spypoint, and I was wrong about the SD card. You HAVE to have that in for the camera to function. I have one coming from amazon tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

TheLionsFan said:


> Contacted Spypoint, and I was wrong about the SD card. You HAVE to have that in for the camera to function. I have one coming from amazon tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. You got to be able to save the picture to something before you can send it.


Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yep. You got to be able to save the picture to something before you can send it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I knew it HAD to be something simple. Glad it was just me making a dumb assumption lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

FSUhunter said:


> What monthly package are you guys getting? Also is anyone paying for the SPYPOINT experience?


Right now just the free month. I won't commit to a plan until I'm in the 90's of my free pics. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Man I hate to be the guy to complain, but I got my micro SD card in the mail today, popped it in and turned camera on. After it being unable to transfer pics AGAIN, I turned it off and back on...I’m now on my 10th attempt and trying to acquire a signal when it never had a problem before. I did the firmware update...still nothing. I’m not impressed with this thing so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man I hate to be the guy to complain, but I got my micro SD card in the mail today, popped it in and turned camera on. After it being unable to transfer pics AGAIN, I turned it off and back on...I’m now on my 10th attempt and trying to acquire a signal when it never had a problem before. I did the firmware update...still nothing. I’m not impressed with this thing so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you format the SD Card?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Did you format the SD Card?


Yup I did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lumpy0910 (Apr 28, 2011)

TheLionsFan said:


> Man I hate to be the guy to complain, but I got my micro SD card in the mail today, popped it in and turned camera on. After it being unable to transfer pics AGAIN, I turned it off and back on...I’m now on my 10th attempt and trying to acquire a signal when it never had a problem before. I did the firmware update...still nothing. I’m not impressed with this thing so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are not the only one. I bought two cameras, can't get one to connect. One runs flawlessly. How did you do a firmware update?


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

lumpy0910 said:


> You are not the only one. I bought two cameras, can't get one to connect. One runs flawlessly. How did you do a firmware update?


Just as the directions showed. I formatted SD card, then downloaded the update off their site. Extracted the files. Copied them onto card, and inserted them into camera and watched the orange flashes.

The weird part is I started running into these problems even before I did the update. I thought maybe doing the update would fix it but it didn’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

My camera is somehow mysteriously working now. The firmware update didn’t install correctly, but it’s still working. Who knows. I’m happy now. For now anyway lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canam400 (Sep 9, 2014)

i purchased one of these last week. My first cell cam and first purchase from Trailcampro. Trailcampro has been great while i'm still unsure of the camera. 

The first cam i received would not connect to the app. After doing an update, still would not connect. At that point, I talked with TCP and sent them the data on the sd card (there are a couple data/cell logs made by the camera) in which they sent to Spypoint. Spypoint said the modem in the cam was not working so the camera would need to be replaced. TCP sent me a new cam that same day. 

i receive the replacement yesterday and so far so good, small sample though. the camera connects and seems to be sending pictures properly. I tested the camera on my driveway last night and received multiple pictures of me, my dogs and cat going up and down the driveway. i had set the cam to send pictures as they were taken. Before i went to bed, i changed the setting to only send the pictures every 12 hours, starting at 9:00 am today. My phone started buzzing at 9:02 this morning with a number of raccoon pictures taken last night and the dogs going out this morning. 

Overall, the camera and app are very easy to use and set up. I will put it out in the woods this weekend, next to another of my cams, to see how the detection works as i have heard detection has been inconsistent on some of the cameras. 

The pics are decent and will work for what i want at a price that is really good if it works, even decently. 

TCP gives a $10 credit on your first purchase and there is $30 sale right now, so i paid TCP $109. For that price, it is pretty cool to see pictures coming into my phone.


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Does anyone know if you can request the camera to take a picture from your phone? It would be nice to see how food plots are coming in or if there is snow on the ground if you dont get a picture for a few days.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

uofmball1 said:


> Does anyone know if you can request the camera to take a picture from your phone? It would be nice to see how food plots are coming in or if there is snow on the ground if you dont get a picture for a few days.


I haven’t played with mine much but the review on Trailcampro states that it does not have an option to request an immediate pic. https://www.trailcampro.com/products/spypoint-link-micro-verizon?variant=20245899837528


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Big CC said:


> I haven’t played with mine much but the review on Trailcampro states that it does not have an option to request an immediate pic. https://www.trailcampro.com/products/spypoint-link-micro-verizon?variant=20245899837528


This is correct. You can’t manually take a pic from the app.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

However, you can request to to take a picture at the next transfer time.. (its better than nothing).

I have used for the same thing .. to monitor plots or check snow conditions.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

100 bucks in cabelas ad


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Don't have that option with the Micro. 


Dan Jr said:


> However, you can request to to take a picture at the next transfer time.. (its better than nothing).
> 
> I have used for the same thing .. to monitor plots or check snow conditions.
> View attachment 419159
> ...












Sent from my moto z3 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dan Jr (Sep 22, 2018)

That sucks.. Who would have guessed it is based on the camera?

It seems like the app sends the command to take the pic....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Dan Jr said:


> That sucks.. Who would have guessed it is based on the camera?
> 
> It seems like the app sends the command to take the pic....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I also think, that phone only communicates with the camera during photo transmission. So if you adjust the settings on the app, it'll only update the camera remotely at the next photo transmission. I initially set it up for one transmission at 10am. Got my pics the next morning at 10am. After that I set it to every detection....Didn't get a pic until 10am the following day. Now in the last 22hrs I've gotten a half dozen pics.

So far I've only got one deer pic. A couple racoon pics. Just pics of the ground. Perhaps It's not as good as a travel route as I thought....


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> 100 bucks in cabelas ad


That’s with a trade in though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> That’s with a trade in though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Is anyone getting a good amount of pictures transferred with only 2 out of 5 bars? In the past month I only have had about 250 pictures sent to my phone, but when I went to check the memory card on the camera it had 4900 pictures all from the same time frame. 

I’m assuming there isn’t good enough service to transfer the pics most of the time. 

Not sure if there is anything I can do to fix this issue?


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Big CC said:


> I haven’t played with mine much but the review on Trailcampro states that it does not have an option to request an immediate pic. https://www.trailcampro.com/products/spypoint-link-micro-verizon?variant=20245899837528


Thanks. Does anyone know if any of the cellular cams have that option?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

uofmball1 said:


> Thanks. Does anyone know if any of the cellular cams have that option?


Coverts did, not sure on their new ones.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Bowsnbucks12 said:


> Is anyone getting a good amount of pictures transferred with only 2 out of 5 bars? In the past month I only have had about 250 pictures sent to my phone, but when I went to check the memory card on the camera it had 4900 pictures all from the same time frame.
> 
> I’m assuming there isn’t good enough service to transfer the pics most of the time.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything I can do to fix this issue?


I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Me too. I've only had 26 pictures transfer since Saturday. I'm all but certain there will be more on the card. It fluctuates between 2/5 and 3/5 bars.
I have a Covert Blackhawk about 100 yards away, which is currently at 80% signal. Both Verizon.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hunter1979 said:


> Me too. I've only had 26 pictures transfer since Saturday. I'm all but certain there will be more on the card. It fluctuates between 2/5 and 3/5 bars.
> I have a Covert Blackhawk about 100 yards away, which is currently at 80% signal. Both Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Droid[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hunter1979 said:


> Me too. I've only had 26 pictures transfer since Saturday. I'm all but certain there will be more on the card. It fluctuates between 2/5 and 3/5 bars.
> I have a Covert Blackhawk about 100 yards away, which is currently at 80% signal. Both Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


wow...literally, that's me. When I have 3 bars...it sends. When I have 2 bars...It sends occasionally.


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

In the past three days I haven’t had one picture sent to me but my SD card % has gone up 3% so I know it’s taking a fair amount of pictures. Call spypoint today and they told me I don’t have the most update software on the camera. Said I need to goto the camera turn it off and remove all items then put back in and turn on again.

Not convinced this will help at all. Very frustrating as the camera is 3 hours away. I was hoping there was a fix without having to go back again so soon. 

Was tempted to buy a few more since they are on sale but don’t want to have the same issues and not get any pictures sent to my phone. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

What software version do you have?

Sent from my Droid


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hunter1979 said:


> What software version do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Droid


This one:









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mine is identical. I read last week this was the newest firmware. I'll try to pull the SD card in the next few days to verify, but I'd be shocked if there weren't more pictures.










Sent from my Droid


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hunter1979 said:


> Mine is identical. I read last week this was the newest firmware. I'll try to pull the SD card in the next few days to verify, but I'd be shocked if there weren't more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found out that an app update went out on Aug 2nd. I did not have auto update on my phone. Just downloaded it. Let's see if that was the cause.

Either way it's taking HD pics, and I'm getting a taste of what's out there. Though I'm not getting a great test of how long the batteries will last sending unlimited pics every detection.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I have newest firmware on one cam and older on the other. Both vacillate between 2 and 3 bars, depends on day. 

I am getting photo transmissions from both.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

A month and a half in ...I'm liking my camera. It's been giving me some insight into an area that's not prone to easy access.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Same here. Great intel on both cameras I placed. I will say the Lithium batteries I purchased from Amazon - 2 of 3 packs were a total bust and died very quickly. Otherwise, they've been running strong and pics gave me good intel on deer movement. One of them paid off with a Doe down on EAS this last weekend.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Just got a good one this morning.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

thegospelisgood said:


> Same here. Great intel on both cameras I placed. I will say the Lithium batteries I purchased from Amazon - 2 of 3 packs were a total bust and died very quickly. Otherwise, they've been running strong and pics gave me good intel on deer movement. One of them paid off with a Doe down on EAS this last weekend.


Good thing someone carries spare batteries in their vehicle. 
Congrats on the doe.


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

My camera is working pretty well.
I think this was said earlier, but I have my camera set to only transmit pictures once daily. My buddy bought one and had every picture transmit. He got about 2 weeks on his batteries. I'm still on the original Rayovac showing 86% battery life after 2 months.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

brdhntr said:


> Good thing someone carries spare batteries in their vehicle.
> Congrats on the doe.


Thanks! Yeah! Another camera bit the dust a week later.

Your replacements are in the camper waiting for you


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love one of these but keep getting mixed tales about the cost after you buy it. some say free app, some say first 30 days free and so on, I do not want a "rent it' product again. I rent my tv, via cable, I had sirius, which meant I rent my radio in the car. and although pretty coll, I do not want to rent a product for 12 months, that I use for 3 months. Again, I am not sure this is the case and wish I did know , thanks. I also heard cuddiback are making a good cam, ( more $$)


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Martian said:


> I would love one of these but keep getting mixed tales about the cost after you buy it. some say free app, some say first 30 days free and so on, I do not want a "rent it' product again. I rent my tv, via cable, I had sirius, which meant I rent my radio in the car. and although pretty coll, I do not want to rent a product for 12 months, that I use for 3 months. Again, I am not sure this is the case and wish I did know , thanks. I also heard cuddiback are making a good cam, ( more $$)


100 pictures a month free. $15 per camera if paid monthly for unlimited pics. I run mine on the unlimited plan Sept thru December. Free plan after that. It acts as a normal camera as well. January thru August I use the app to check battery and SD card and pull the card when they get close to full or batteries are low. I have 3 Spypoint Link cameras now.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> I think this is clearly a *unit specific based problem. This is why we saw steep discounts on stock and a re-stabilization on the price point.
> 
> I have two-units. One of them, have had the batteries replaced 1x from lithum, 2x from alkaline, during the same exact period in which the other unit is still operating on lithiums from 8/4/19.
> 
> ...


I think you’re right. If you even remotely “follow” the reviews on these specific cameras you’ll notice it’s like exactly 50% of users can’t say enough good things about them and the other 50% want to throw them away.

I’m hoping my replacement will be good. You think my replacement will come with the new firmware update already installed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> I think you’re right. If you even remotely “follow” the reviews on these specific cameras you’ll notice it’s like exactly 50% of users can’t say enough good things about them and the other 50% want to throw them away.
> 
> I’m hoping my replacement will be good. You think my replacement will come with the new firmware update already installed?
> 
> ...


Typically - my brother's did. Interestingly - it changed the name on the app/firmware to Micro-V


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

TheLionsFan said:


> I’m an idiot. Forgot that there was a removable battery tray that had EIGHT batteries lol. I just replaced the 4. I now replaced the other 4 and guess what she fired up. Yeah, I’m an idiot.
> 
> However, there’s a new firmware update. I cannot figure how to get this thing done. I follow the directions to the T but can’t get it to flash orange.
> 
> ...


Do I dare say it "Typical lions...."? Lol, jk. 

I sure have liked mine, however they do show how dismal my hunting situation really is...

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> Typically - my brother's did. Interestingly - it changed the name on the app/firmware to Micro-V


Are you referring to the latest firmware update?


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> Are you referring to the latest firmware update?


yes


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

thegospelisgood said:


> yes


So you obviously got it to work. Wondering what I did differently that mine wouldn't work? I formatted the MicroSD. Then downloaded the update. Took the 5 files and copied/pasted them to the SD card, took card out put in camera, turned it on.....nothing. Just blinked green. Supposed to blind orange.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> So you obviously got it to work. Wondering what I did differently that mine wouldn't work? I formatted the MicroSD. Then downloaded the update. Took the 5 files and copied/pasted them to the SD card, took card out put in camera, turned it on.....nothing. Just blinked green. Supposed to blind orange.


I format the SD card. Move the files from the zip to the cam. Turn it on, then it updates the BIOS on bootup/installs firmware. Take it out. Re: format it. Put it back in. Slap it on the tree and make sure it goes through load up properly before leaving it.


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Mine did the same thing. I did the updates still no go. Picked up a new sd card back to working just fine.


TheLionsFan said:


> So you obviously got it to work. Wondering what I did differently that mine wouldn't work? I formatted the MicroSD. Then downloaded the update. Took the 5 files and copied/pasted them to the SD card, took card out put in camera, turned it on.....nothing. Just blinked green. Supposed to blind orange.


Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

i never formatted my sd card it seems to be working perfect so far. My sons on the other hand is not


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

Bowsnbucks12 said:


> Wondering how to tell if camera was stolen or batteries died.
> 
> I have 4 link micros down at my Ohio property.


Quick question... if you have multiple cameras, do you still pay the same amount for the service as you do for 1 cam? Or is there a fee for each individual camera?

thanks.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Bucman said:


> i never formatted my sd card it seems to be working perfect so far. My sons on the other hand is not


I've found on every cam I own that the reset/clear/format that can be done on the camera is far more reliable than doing it on the computer. I don't recall doing anything to my spypoint as card either. Just plug and play.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ruttin' Buck said:


> Quick question... if you have multiple cameras, do you still pay the same amount for the service as you do for 1 cam? Or is there a fee for each individual camera?
> 
> thanks.


Fee per camera . I think unlimited photos is $15 a month.


----------



## Ruttin' Buck (Nov 22, 2002)

bowhunter426 said:


> Fee per camera . I think unlimited photos is $15 a month.


bummer...


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Ruttin' Buck said:


> bummer...


That isn't anything, you can just do it during deer season then drop it. Great deal, you blow way more than that on gas. If you bought one now, the free grace period would take you almost to muzzle season ....no cost. 

It's been great to know when movement happens and what is moving. So far for me it's been dismal for quality of bucks.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Just had a pic of a doe come in. What I have been able to track is that a full moon gets em moving midday. Had a bunch of pics in the food plot at noon...small bucks and does but at least I find out instantly, not after a week of invasion checking cards.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

BlackRhino said:


> That isn't anything, you can just do it during deer season then drop it. Great deal, you blow way more than that on gas. If you bought one now, the free grace period would take you almost to muzzle season ....no cost.
> 
> It's been great to know when movement happens and what is moving. So far for me it's been dismal for quality of bucks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I concur. $15 a month for each camera I run. Unlimited pics. Every two hours a batch of photos dump in to my phone. After November I will cancel. So to cover the months of October an November it costs $60 to run two cameras unlimited.
These cameras have been great. My first concern was nothing more than dead lithium batteries. As someone else noted they go from perfect according to the app. To dead without real warning but that was after 5,000 photos.
I’ve been running cameras since the days of taking 35mm to Rite Aide for processing. This technology at this pricing is well worth money. Some, I guess, that maybe a bit more challenged with electronics may find some aspects confusing but essentially the app. and the camera do all the work.
Hopefully tonight I knock down one of the eight pointers I’ve been observing. I know enough from watching their pattern going in the morning would be a mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill Fred Bear said:


> I concur. $15 a month for each camera I run. Unlimited pics. Every two hours a batch of photos dump in to my phone. After November I will cancel. So to cover the months of October an November it costs $60 to run two cameras unlimited.
> These cameras have been great. My first concern was nothing more than dead lithium batteries. As someone else noted they go from perfect according to the app. To dead without real warning but that was after 5,000 photos.
> I’ve been running cameras since the days of taking 35mm to Rite Aide for processing. This technology at this pricing is well worth money. Some, I guess, that maybe a bit more challenged with electronics may find some aspects confusing but essentially the app. and the camera do all the work.
> Hopefully tonight I knock down one of the eight pointers I’ve been observing. I know enough from watching their pattern going in the morning would be a mistake.
> ...


Although I have been having major issues with my Spypoint, I agree 100% with u. The $15/mo is well worth the money. Not having to go to the camera to swap cards and have them delivered all times of the day is awesome. It’s also really interesting to get live pics when you’re sitting there in the dark not being able to see anything and now know what’s around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

My spypoint got me on this buck. Numerous photos in a couple of days of 3 different bucks at this spot I made the decision to go in and hunt him. He showed up about an hour after first lite. Had him at 30 yards twice but wasn't comfortable with the shot so I passed. I never would have gone to that spot had it not been for the instant information. Heck I wasn't planning on starting to hunt for another week. Waiting on the right wind now. I get picks of him just about every day.









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Well it's been just over a year with my Micro. 

Pros:
- Every pic taken was sent on only a 50% signal.
- Only 2 months required me to buy a monthly plan on top of the free 100, and that was early in the month. 
- I just replaced the Energizer Lithium batteries last week for the first time. 
- The HD pics on the card were very good quality.
- New app that just came out a couple weeks ago is WAY better.

Cons:
- sitting in one stand and getting pics of a wall mounted at the same time at another. 
- the new app allows the purchase of HD downloads. This requires physically updating my firmware. I discovered this a day after paddling my ass off getting to this cam. I won't be updating this until after season.

Overall, I'm 100% happy with this cam for the price. I would like the option to update firmware remotely, but at 100.00 for a cell cam that sends 100free pics a month...this thing saved me so much time and money over the last 12months. So much so that I just took advantage of another sale and aquired another 100.00 micro to put in the field. This one I'll make sure has the latest firmware as well.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well it's been just over a year with my Micro.
> 
> Pros:
> - Every pic taken was sent on only a 50% signal.
> ...


Is this the one with the built in solar panel? I’m wondering how well it works so you don’t have to keep going to replace batteries


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> Is this the one with the built in solar panel? I’m wondering how well it works so you don’t have to keep going to replace batteries
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Mine is for sale this weekend, I bought a new camera, my spypoint works but not for my area, I have the antenna extender as well, 75 bucks or reasonable offer is what I'm posting for on FB marketplace, I'm gonna go fetch it Sunday and hang new one. I'm in Grass lake Chelsea area if anyone may be interested


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

All of mine lasted the entire season last year. Even with the unlimited pics option.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Mine is for sale this weekend, I bought a new camera, my spypoint works but not for my area, I have the antenna extender as well, 75 bucks or reasonable offer is what I'm posting for on FB marketplace, I'm gonna go fetch it Sunday and hang new one. I'm in Grass lake Chelsea area if anyone may be interested


PM sent


----------

